# Some things I have completed lately. Pic Heavy....



## therichinc (Jun 11, 2013)

Here are a few Knives I have completed in the last year, 

First one is a Deep belly skinner made out of CPM154, has T-6061 Aluminum bolsters, with Alligator Skull bone Handle, Filework on the back bone and the top of blade. Sheath also has Alligator skin insert. Lanyard is leather with a Alligator tooth attached to the end. Bolsters are jigged, and blade was sandblasted. Rockwelled a 60.
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/random/004_zpse7c9b5ae.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/random/007_zps577d29d9.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/random/0122_zps893b9951.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/random/010_zps8644f15c.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/random/013_zps19af54e0.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/random/020_zps6a288e6d.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/random/019_zps62070cd2.jpg

Next is a short drop point skinner, has Water buffalo Horn handles and is also from CPM154. Rockwell was 60
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/random/018_zps747c9460.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/random/021_zpsee7f61d3.jpg

Next is a traditional skinner with Palm wood handle, T6061 Aluminum bolsters jigged, with Mirror Polish. Rockwell was 59
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/random/030_zps1bb683d2.jpg

This is a little dagger/boot knife I made for a customer in Beaumont. Water buffalo and turquoise handle, Stainless bolsters, and pins. 
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/random/011_zps7cd925af.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/random/024_zps59786240.jpg


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 11, 2013)

Very nice work Rich  I like them all. Hard to choose a favorite out of that group.
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sweet jobs! I like the first one. The dimpling(?) looks great!


----------



## DKMD (Jun 11, 2013)

Very cool! I love the file work on the backbone of that first one!


----------



## SENC (Jun 11, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 11, 2013)

Very Cool stuff


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 11, 2013)

therichinc said:


> Here are a few Knives I have completed in the last year,
> 
> First one is a Deep belly skinner made out of CPM154, has T-6061 Aluminum bolsters, with Alligator Skull bone Handle, Filework on the back bone and the top of blade. Sheath also has Alligator skin insert. Lanyard is leather with a Alligator tooth attached to the end. Bolsters are jigged, and blade was sandblasted. Rockwelled a 60.
> 
> ...


 Nice work,that alligtator skull is some interesting handle material. Have you tried dyeing any of it? 
Robert


----------



## therichinc (Jun 11, 2013)

@ Robert, No never tried dying any of it. Honestly its so hard to come by that its worth more in its natural form. There is only 2 parts of the skull you can use. Due to the porous nature of the bone, It has to be from a alligator 12ft or bigger. There is a small section of the Jaw bone that is usable, as well as a section between the eyes and nose that is usable. The rest is way to porous. Just having it on a Knife adds about 100-150$ to the price in our shop.


----------



## cabomhn (Jun 11, 2013)

Those knives look great, I really like that first one!


----------



## Molokai (Jun 12, 2013)

Very good looking knives, 
my favorite traditional skinner.


----------



## Patrude (Jun 12, 2013)

therichinc said:


> Here are a few Knives I have completed in the last year,
> 
> First one is a Deep belly skinner made out of CPM154, has T-6061 Aluminum bolsters, with Alligator Skull bone Handle, Filework on the back bone and the top of blade. Sheath also has Alligator skin insert. Lanyard is leather with a Alligator tooth attached to the end. Bolsters are jigged, and blade was sandblasted. Rockwelled a 60.
> 
> ...



:thanx: for sharing your work Rich; those are all outstanding, any one of them would be a keeper; nicely done


----------



## TimR (Jun 12, 2013)

Outstanding work and details on not just the knives, but also the tooling and construction of the sheaths. Little details mean alot, and you guys seem to have that part figured out nicely.


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 12, 2013)

therichinc said:


> @ Robert, No never tried dying any of it. Honestly its so hard to come by that its worth more in its natural form. There is only 2 parts of the skull you can use. Due to the porous nature of the bone, It has to be from a alligator 12ft or bigger. There is a small section of the Jaw bone that is usable, as well as a section between the eyes and nose that is usable. The rest is way to porous. Just having it on a Knife adds about 100-150$ to the price in our shop.


If you sent some of the porus stuff to K&G and had it stabilized I wonder if it could used then? 12 footers are hard to come by any where you go.
Robert


----------



## therichinc (Jun 13, 2013)

Never thought about it really. We use k&g for other stuff though. The only problem would be that you wouldn't wanna fill up the holes on the putter part of the bone. If you look at the handle of the knife pictured you want the part that you grip to have the natural pitted look... Would be a pain to scrap all the stabilizing resin out of each section....


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 13, 2013)

therichinc said:


> Never thought about it really. We use k&g for other stuff though. The only problem would be that you wouldn't wanna fill up the holes on the putter part of the bone. If you look at the handle of the knife pictured you want the part that you grip to have the natural pitted look... Would be a pain to scrap all the stabilizing resin out of each section....


Your right, I didn't think about that. It's a shame there's not more usable material in a skull because were always looking for something new and unusual.
Robert


----------



## therichinc (Jun 13, 2013)

agreed Robert, I am sure you might could find some smaller pieces if you cut and examine and take the time to do so, however who really has that kind of time these days..haha Work 8-10 hours a day come home work in shop, take care of daughter, spend time with the significant other, shower and go to bed and do it all over again. Meanwhile no matter how long you stay in the shop, or spend time with the loved ones your still behind haha..


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 14, 2013)

therichinc said:


> agreed Robert, I am sure you might could find some smaller pieces if you cut and examine and take the time to do so, however who really has that kind of time these days..haha Work 8-10 hours a day come home work in shop, take care of daughter, spend time with the significant other, shower and go to bed and do it all over again. Meanwhile no matter how long you stay in the shop, or spend time with the loved ones your still behind haha..


Yes, I Did that until I turned 61. Then I retired and have been playing in my shop 8 hrs. or more a day ever since.
Robert


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2013)

therichinc said:


> agreed Robert, I am sure you might could find some smaller pieces if you cut and examine and take the time to do so, however who really has that kind of time these days..haha Work 8-10 hours a day come home work in shop, take care of daughter, spend time with the significant other, shower and go to bed and do it all over again. Meanwhile no matter how long you stay in the shop, or spend time with the loved ones your still behind haha..



Word of warning just so you're prepared: once you're an empty nester and even when you're no longer punching a clock, you still only have 24 in the day and people like you and us on this forum never sit still for long. You'll always be pressed for time to do it all in one lifetime. That's why I'm hoping the Hindu's are right and we get to come back and try it again, and again, and again . . . . . maybe after about the 12th life I'll get some of my honey-do list whittled down enough to go deep sea fishing again.


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 14, 2013)

Kevin said:


> therichinc said:
> 
> 
> > agreed Robert, I am sure you might could find some smaller pieces if you cut and examine and take the time to do so, however who really has that kind of time these days..haha Work 8-10 hours a day come home work in shop, take care of daughter, spend time with the significant other, shower and go to bed and do it all over again. Meanwhile no matter how long you stay in the shop, or spend time with the loved ones your still behind haha..
> ...


I'm with you Kevin, it seems as though there is not enough hours in the day as time passes twice as fast now that were having fun. I'm going to make you as jelous as I am right now. My son got an invite to fish a tournament and he's out at the mud lumps fishing for tuna and wahoo, the rascal!


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 14, 2013)

Very nice knives. Rick


----------

